# Ouch!  Missing items from my MAC online order...



## samtaro (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I got my Mac order today (Christmas presents) and two of the items were missing.

I ordered Dame in a Dress, Who's that Lady?, Trend Eye Palette and a Holiday pic with 3 shadows in a kit...


I got my order today, and all I got were the lipgellees!

I called Mac, they're resending, but how odd!!!  Does this happen a lot?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 1, 2005)

yeah, that would be Ouch!   Maybe they are back logged or out of those items, and they'd send when they got them in?


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Dec 1, 2005)

this happened to me when i ordered from nordstrom, everything came seperately and they charged seperately for each item after they shipped it.


----------



## irmati (Dec 2, 2005)

At least you received assurance they send the rest...


----------



## samtaro (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, thanks everyone.  Apparently they were just accidently left out.  I'm not angry or anything, just a little confused...the two lipgellees were shipped in a big box, lol.


----------



## user3 (Dec 2, 2005)

never had it happend with MAC but I did have that happen with Sephora. They fixed it the problem right away.

Hope you get your products soon.


----------

